# Dispatch-- Good experience, or nah?



## GallantRV2427 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey!

I have a BA in Sociology and CJ, am physically fit (though I am T1 Diabetic) and a creative problem solver. I have local gov't experience, security and corrections experience but am STILL having trouble getting to the next step.. 

Recently, a department I admire in CT has requested an interview with me for dispatch. I'm excited and a little nervous but am totally confident that I am a superior candidate for the job. HOWEVER I have seen very differing views on whether or not dispatch experience is a good resume' builder (we are talking years) or not...including current officers here in RI who have done this.

To be fair, I could totally love dispatch and it could be a great fit for me so I don't think it'd be fair to say that dispatch couldnt be a longterm/forever job. But I dont want to enter this part of CJ and get stuck. 


My dream is to work in LE, a more vague and realistic view I've adopted is to first get into a department which I admire and would fit in with. 





SO. Good or bad resume builder?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Recently, a department I admire in CT has requested an interview with me for dispatch. I'm excited and a little nervous but am totally confident that I am a superior candidate for the job.


----------



## GallantRV2427 (Nov 6, 2017)

Edmizer1 said:


> Recently, a department I admire in CT has requested an interview with me for dispatch. I'm excited and a little nervous but am totally confident that I am a superior candidate for the job.


I'm not sure what you are trying to say


----------



## GallantRV2427 (Nov 6, 2017)

mtc said:


> Probably that that's kind of a dooshey thing to say?
> 
> Everything depends on the department, and what your goals are. Also how well your diabetes is managed. (overnights can be brutal on your blood sugar) SOME agencies pull from their dispatch corps for officers - some do not.
> You'll be in CT for potential CTSP hiring - nice agency.
> ...


Oh! I didn't mean it to come off that way at all (text is hard to read). If anything, I'm my worst critic. I try not to focus in on all the ways I could fail because it can be a kind of mental trap to fall into. There are plenty of ways I can improve and gain experience, I just am trying to gauge whether or not this is a waste of time.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Dispatch is a great place to start, especially if the agency you are dispatching for has a vacancy and you are a potential candidate. If you are liked, a more than competent dispatcher you are ahead of the competition. If the opposite is true, an average dispatcher, always complaining, and just don't fit it, you will pretty much sealed your fate.


----------



## GallantRV2427 (Nov 6, 2017)

Truck said:


> Dispatch is a great place to start, especially if the agency you are dispatching for has a vacancy and you are a potential candidate. If you are liked, a more than competent dispatcher you are ahead of the competition. If the opposite is true, an average dispatcher, always complaining, and just don't fit it, you will pretty much sealed your fate.


I have only been applying to agencies with a strong community oriented background...this CT department being no different  
I think I will do well.....(trying hard not to sound like an ass again) I enjoy doing work and see the opportunity here. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was a dispatcher at a college for 3 years before I got on the job. Experience was great, had a good time, and definitely made me appreciate the job they do.


----------



## control (Jan 6, 2015)

As someone in a leadership position in a comms center, please be up front with your plans in the interview process.

Here's the bottom line: I have 9 employees including myself. An opening costs us about $50,000 in overtime to fill the open spot and training. There's also a domino effect on other employees available vacation days, mandatory overtime, shift bids, etc. when we have an open position. Be cognizant of the wake you'll leave behind if you do move on. 

At my agency we have a high retention rate with an average of just over 5 years. (The industry average in emergency comms is currently about 3 IIRR, and we've only been operational for 7 1/2 years. 3 of us are original employees.) If you can't promise me at least 3 years off of training, I'd be passing on you personally. My department makes police officers sign a contract saying they have to repay the cost of their opening and academy if they leave before the 5 year mark. There's a strong possibility that we'll do the same on the comms side. 

That all being said, working the desk is great experience and a ton of fun. It will give you a whole new perspective on policing. Some dispatchers would make amazing cops, and some cops make amazing dispatchers. The opposites also true. To be honest I took the job wanting to be a police officer, but now that I've been doing what I do I wouldn't change.


----------



## GallantRV2427 (Nov 6, 2017)

control said:


> At my agency we have a high retention rate with an average of just over 5 years. (The industry average in emergency comms is currently about 3 IIRR, and we've only been operational for 7 1/2 years. 3 of us are original employees.) If you can't promise me at least 3 years off of training, I'd be passing on you personally. My department makes police officers sign a contract saying they have to repay the cost of their opening and academy if they leave before the 5 year mark. There's a strong possibility that we'll do the same on the comms side.
> 
> That all being said, working the desk is great experience and a ton of fun. It will give you a whole new perspective on policing. Some dispatchers would make amazing cops, and some cops make amazing dispatchers. The opposites also true. To be honest I took the job wanting to be a police officer, but now that I've been doing what I do I wouldn't change.


PRECISELY.

I'm totally open to loving it and being there forever. BUT if not, and I get the job I'd be there 5 years. I don't want those 5 years to mean absolutely nothing on my resume if I want to move to a different position within an agency..


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

GallantRV2427 said:


> PRECISELY.
> 
> I'm totally open to loving it and being there forever. BUT if not, and I get the job I'd be there 5 years. I don't want those 5 years to mean absolutely nothing on my resume if I want to move to a different position within an agency..


There's absolutely nothing wrong with using a job as a stepping stone for something else. You just don't want to mention that in an interview. Like control said, if they know you plan on leaving soon, you're probably not the best choice for them. For example, if a great job offer came 6 months after you took this gig, I'd recommend you take it. You need to put yourself first.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

At my job we currently have dispatchers who have been there for a good amount of time. Shortest is maybe 5 years. Longest, damn, maybe 20. It's a demanding job, a tiresome job and a very unappreciated job. I've worked the front desk a number of times and any one of us who have know damn well that, you may have 4 (or far more) calls a night on the street (per officer) and many of them MAY be bullshit, but the dispatchers field about 30 calls that you never hear about, all SUPER bullshit. We have a couple of dispatchers who are artists/masters at brooming insane calls. A few who live by the creedo, "If it comes in, I have to send someone. I won't lose my job over stupid shit." and I DO NOT fault them (though I wish they had the brooming attitude. )

They're truly the unsung heroes of emergency response. I'm not saying that to kiss mtc's ass (She knows I respect her!) I'm just being honest. When they do WONDERFUL THINGS, they get recognition. When they screw up, they get MORE recognition. They deserve recognition ALWAYS!

Dispatchers tell cops where to go!


----------

